# Hola _the CCT question



## Goph704 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm a 28 year old LD/ Master Electrican, working my way into the union and doing gigs here and there to pay the bills. I've been around the east coast litteraly from Mass to Flordia, but I'm trying to settle down with my Beautiful wife. I'm one of those ETC types, even thought I'm trying to get a sponsor to become a Verilite programer in Texas sometime next month. I come from both rich and poor theater, I worked with the smallest equity house in NC in high school and graduated from Catawba with BA in theater. But the old north state is home and I love it. So if your in the North Carolina area and looking for a guy who can wire a plug or two........ Any way, That was a little crass of me. But ehh.

My Current project is in a theater that's a restored church. Problem solving Heaven! litterally. Our Stock is mostly twenty to thirty year old Klegals, Our board is a lepruchan and the dimmers we can identify are made by a company called CCT, which I know nothing about. They're older touring packs, but that's about all I can tell, well that and their fith spot likes to blow at inappropriate times. We're trying to convert to larger dimmers, Which don't even have any names on them. They are large and Blue, that's about all I can tell. 

So my question is does anybody know anything about CCT who they are and where they're from? Or if Large blue portable dimmers with 80's stlye fuses rings a bell then please let me know.



I'm trying to move lighting stock bit by bit and update as best I can, but it's not exactly a buyers market for lighitng instruments made by bankrupt companies. I'm beginging to think that I should open a lighitng museum for some of these things, But even in the lighing community i get the idea that not everybody drools over the Klegial beamprojectors the way that I do. 

Oh well, 
Anyway, hello and I'll be blogging. 
Thanks
Adam


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 6, 2008)

First, if you don't mind, and out of respect for the great lighting companies, past and present, some spelling corrections. It's "Kliegl, Leprecon, and Vari-Light". 

To my knowledge, CCT never made dimmers/consoles, only fixtures. For a while in the early/mid 1980s, Kliegl imported and sold as Kliegl/CCT the Silhouette and Aimslite ERS-style fixtures. Not bad fixtures at all, just a little quirky and I suspect parts are next to impossible to find, although CCT's website is still active in the UK.

I suspect your dimmers may be TTI: Theatre Techniques, Inc. See the LiteTrol website, second picture that comes up. Use the search engine of Control Booth. Kliegl was also fond of the blue and cream color scheme, from the 1970s until the introduction of the K96 black dimmers/consoles in the mid 80s.

Hope this helps, any specific questions, just ask.


----------



## Goph704 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you. You've been an enormous amount of help already.
I will work on my spelling. 

Goph.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 6, 2008)

Goph704 said:


> Hi,
> I'm trying to move lighting stock bit by bit and update as best I can, but it's not exactly a buyers market for lighitng instruments made by bankrupt companies. I'm beginging to think that I should open a lighitng museum for some of these things, But even in the lighing community i get the idea that not everybody drools over the Klegial beamprojectors the way that I do.



OH MY GOD

You belong here. We will become good friends. I'm one of the resident "historical lighting junkies" of CB! You have old lights, you say? Playing "guess that leko" is always an enjoyable past time.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the booth! I would repost your question over in the Lighting forum. A couple of the resident lighting historians don't usually post in this forum and I assume that means they don't read it either. If you can take some pictures of anything you don't know. Someone will know exactly what it is.


----------



## Van (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Don't mind Derek he's the spelling police. _< worse than my Mother.> _He doesn't mean any harm. 
You're going to be in good company here lot's of us guys that like making older gear work.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard, as the others have noted.

Spelling and grammar are seemingly lost arts in today's world. Yet they make communication SO much more effective...


----------



## Van (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Welcome aboard, as the others have noted.
> 
> Spelling and grammar are seemingly lost arts in today's world. Yet they make communication SO much more effective...


Communication is over rated. evr heard of the "Tower of Babel" ?


----------



## Goph704 (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm married to a teacher. I hear all about my spelling, grammar etc. on nearly a daily basis. I am planning on posting a general forum about interst in a lighting museum in a little bit, but I want to go over the inventory I've got one or two more times first. Then I'll be posting just to get some feed back. 

It feels good to be welcomed. Thank you to all.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 8, 2008)

Goph704 said:


> ...about interest in a lighting museum...


Can I be the Museum Director? (I have 8 various fixtures handing from Unistrut in my garage). I like to believe I don't have any morbid interest in old lights, just that I used many of them, some when they were brand new.

And I must be wrong about CCT dimmers. A Google search returns only this mention in passing from the BlueRoom, a UK-based tech forum (but not nearly as nice as ControlBooth). I can guarantee not many were installed in the US.

After Kliegl Bros. folded, a theatrical rigging and supply company, SECOA, had the exclusive US distribution rights of CCT fixtures. I'll dig out and scan an ad from _Theatre Crafts_ and/or _Lighting Dimensions_ if anyone is interested.

I'm sorry, Goph704, that I didn't welcome you before jumping on your case for spelling. I didn't notice this was on the New Member Board.


----------



## avkid (Feb 8, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> First, if you don't mind, and out of respect for the great lighting companies, past and present, some spelling corrections. It's "Kliegl, Leprecon, and *Vari-Light*".


Umm...no.
It's Vari-Lite.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 9, 2008)

Absolutely Correct, AVkid. I was in error. I'm going to punish myself by not allowing posting during production. I believe I was even looking at a VL3000Wash while posting that message.

OR,
Vari*Lite ! Don't even start on 6-point asterisk versus 8-point asterisk.


----------



## avkid (Feb 9, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Absolutely Correct, AVkid.


And I'm a noiseboy.


----------



## gordonmcleod (Jun 18, 2009)

I believe that CCT grew out of the old FURSE electric company which not only made a line of profile and fresnels (all strand clones) but an extensive line of dimming both archetectural and theatrical


----------

